# Anyone had tests to see why they are having BFN???



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone had any tests to see why they are getting BFN and if so what are they? Just feeling I need some answers rather than ' we don't know why ' 

Only have I frozen embryo left and don't want to waste it..

Thanks girlies x


----------



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi foreverhopefull2013,

I know how you are feeling, its so hard when you keep getting those bfn's  

My clinic kept telling me that I just have to be patient which was frustrating as you can imagine. I also asked if immune testing would be a good idea and again I was told there was no need.

This is strange because I suffer with endometriosis which I have now been told effects your immune system  

So after the 3rd negative I thought I have to take things into my own hands and get something done. So me and hubby like you went to Athens to Serum and have had tests, immune tests and an aqua scan to tell us more.

I dont know if you have had any immune testing in Athens, if not, Penny will be able to help you and recommend a Doctor who can do the tests.

Hubby has had his DNA fragmentation results back which was fine and my immune tests came back saying that I would need some mild treatment during our next and first funded treatment. We are still waiting on hubby's immune tests and hopefully after that we can get this next treatment up and running. 

Sorry I cant give you any definite answers but maybe looking into immune testing might make you feel abit more positive that things came be done.

Good luck with everything x


----------

